# Slide Out Stabilizers



## vvsarpsjr (Aug 17, 2008)

Was wondering whether anybody uses slide out stabilizers and are they useful. Have not seen them mentioned before in any of the Outbackers forums. Both the slide outs in our 310 model are on the same side and the forward one is larger. Last year when camping next to a 5er, he used them and said I should consider them for the model we have. Never had a problem with the slide outs but have not camped for more than 4 days at a time. Thanks.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I would advise you against using them.

The trailer is designed to hold the slides without a support (or it would have come with them)

If you use slide out supports and the main stabilizers shift/sink into the ground.....that means your slideout stabilizer would be holding the weight of the trailer and putting a LOT of pressure on the mechanical arms. I would NOT want to damage those arms have to call a RV Service tech to come to my campground to repair them. If they get damage (bent) I see no way to bring the RV in for repair....remote repair is going to cost you a lot of $$$.

Just set up like this (we have the two large slides as well).....back in...and DON'T level side-to-side. Instead have the passenger side tip down a bit. Then level front-to-back. When you extend the slides, the trailer will tip a bit to the drivers side...bringing it into a level state.


----------



## go6car (Jan 19, 2004)

I agree with Oregon.

We only have one slide, but it houses both the dinette and couch. We've had both loaded up with people inside watching TV, playing cards, etc., (with some weighing more than others







) and no issues. They're built to hold the advertised weight while maintaining structural integrity and levelness. No worries.


----------



## Traveling Tek (Oct 15, 2010)

One of the things we did to help with this, is we slid everything out, made sure it was level all directions with a big level. After we sure it would level (this was with out the stabalizers down), we pulled the slide outs in (now trailer is leaning just a touch to the pass side), then I put the stick on bubble on and made them read level. This way when we back in and it shows level on the bubble we now it will be fine when the slide are out.  Of course don't get confused. When the slide come out the bubble will read the wrong way. I actually have two bubble on mine so I don't get confused. One is with slide in and one with them out. 

Hope that made sense. BTW, we live in ours fulltime and have not had a problems in nearly a year.


----------



## vvsarpsjr (Aug 17, 2008)

Thanks a lot for the advice. The consensus seems to be not to use them and I would definitely like avoid the problem that would come with settling of the TV but not the slide stabilizers.


----------

